

LCD Soundsystem on failure and laziness - zck
http://blogg.svt.se/psl/2010/09/27/ett-sorgligt-och-patetiskt-misslyckande-prat-med-lcd-soundsystem/

======
benvanderbeek
i have been loving lcd soundsystem lately.

inspirational to hear how poorly he feels he did during his early adult life.
i've been doing music for years too, luckily for me not my main focus.

nicely put contrasting lazy vs. scared.

side note, i love that he turned down a job to write for seinfeld.

